# Any CSS pros here?



## merritt (May 22, 2010)

I just made the decision to migrate to Expression Web from Front page 2003.

I've bitten off more than I can chew. 

Any experts on EW3 willing to help me???

I would never ask but this is a community that is kool wit me


----------



## Tinsel (May 22, 2010)

I never really used it or made websites but it looks like there is a version 2 of the Cascading Style Sheets (CSS).

This bit is the most basic code example Basic CSS in HTML

Here is the language specification CSS version 2.

Front Page 2003 is definitely old news. Last time I checked, everything was moving toward XHTML and CSS was a good upgrade because you could reuse the styles or something to that effect, you could reuse code somehow. It is all a lot of work but if you have a good reason to have a website than it is an okay deal.


----------



## merritt (Dec 9, 2010)

Update:

Check out my websites 6 months later!

www.apeironpackaging.com
www.parkercasedepot.com


----------



## Anne Lyle (Dec 9, 2010)

Nice work, Merritt!

I confess CSS drives me nuts - we have to support a wide range of browsers in our project, and getting pages to look just right in all of them is a job in itself. Basically we have to code everything by hand - I haven't used FrontPage or Dreamweaver since the turn of the millennium


----------



## Dozmonic (Dec 9, 2010)

And I thought this was a counterstrike source topic  I don't do much css but what I do do I do by hand. Notepad++ for all your webcoding needs


----------



## Anne Lyle (Dec 10, 2010)

Dozmonic said:


> Notepad++ for all your webcoding needs



If you're on Windows, perhaps. I code on Linux servers via SSH. In vi


----------



## Dozmonic (Dec 10, 2010)

And I thought Notepad++ was where it's at. I won't boast about my cups of tea that're 40% milk then either...


----------



## PTeppic (Dec 10, 2010)

TextEdit on Mac OS X


----------



## Deathpool (Feb 13, 2011)

Dozmonic said:


> And I thought this was a counterstrike source topic  I don't do much css but what I do do I do by hand. Notepad++ for all your webcoding needs


 
The same is with me.


----------



## Dale_M (Feb 14, 2011)

Emacs on any platform.


----------



## Vertigo (Feb 15, 2011)

Oh God, Emacs - that takes me back a bit - when I was contracting in the 80's I used to arrive at each new contract with my copy of the C source for Emacs (pre C++) and then build it for whatever environment I had to work on there. That way no matter what environment (DOS, Unix etc.) I was on at least I had an editor for coding that I was familiar with. Remember this is all pre Windows etc.


----------



## Deathpool (Feb 17, 2011)

I use Netbeans Ide and Visual Web Developer. That way I can develope websites using both ASP.Net and PHP. I like to have a variety of tools in my arsonal.


----------



## Dale_M (Feb 17, 2011)

Deathpool said:


> I use Netbeans Ide and Visual Web Developer. That way I can develope websites using both ASP.Net and PHP. I like to have a variety of tools in my arsonal.


Looking forward to puberty?


----------



## Deathpool (Feb 17, 2011)

Dale_M said:


> Looking forward to puberty?


 
I don't understand what you mean.


----------

